# Male pigeons mating with multiple females



## Pigeon_Beast (Nov 29, 2016)

Whats up guys, have you ever noticed a male pigeon mating with other multiple female pigeons?? One of my male pigeon is literally mating with 3 females lol. I couldn't believe it before until i seen it with my own eyes.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hopeyou have fake eggsor are prepared to have a lotof pigeons! Have never heard of a male pigeon doing that.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, that is what they do. They will, depending on the male, mate with anything that will let them. Usually the females won't if they are paired up. If these are single females, you'd better get them mates. He will mate with them, but won't help them sit on eggs or raise babies. That is usually reserved for just his mate.
Keeping singles in with pairs is looking for problems.


----------



## Pigeon_Beast (Nov 29, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Yes, that is what they do. They will, depending on the male, mate with anything that will let them. Usually the females won't if they are paired up. If these are single females, you'd better get them mates. He will mate with them, but won't help them sit on eggs or raise babies. That is usually reserved for just his mate.
> Keeping singles in with pairs is looking for problems.


Good point @Jay3! Do you guys know any other ways to tell if a Pigeon is Male or Female? Because i have other Pigeons as well that were recently put in the loft. Thank you all again !


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You really cannot tell for sure, but a good indication is the way they act toward the other birds. You can sometimes be wrong, but often can get a good idea of which is which.
How old are the birds you recently added to the loft? How are they acting?


----------



## Pigeon_Beast (Nov 29, 2016)

From what I've been told, they are more than 5+ months. They act pretty normal, maybe in more months ill see how they act etc.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

At 5 months most of the males are starting to act that way.


----------



## Pigeon_Beast (Nov 29, 2016)

Oh ok. I also had these 2 eggs that hatched and their like 5+ months as well. I heard 2 eggs will mostly likely have 1 male and 1 female. Anyways, those 2 eggs that hatched and are now 5+ months old, they do that call and stand up tall to female pigeons. Then that means both of them are males correct?


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

i have a Black Cologne tumbler cock who always has hens on the go some times i think he must be French lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeon_Beast said:


> Oh ok. I also had these 2 eggs that hatched and their like 5+ months as well. I heard 2 eggs will mostly likely have 1 male and 1 female. Anyways, those 2 eggs that hatched and are now 5+ months old, they do that call and stand up tall to female pigeons. Then that means both of them are males correct?


You can never tell for sure what they are till they lay an egg. 
And you can as easily have 2 males or 2 females, as one of each.


----------



## Pigeon_Beast (Nov 29, 2016)

As long as they are healthy, we should all be okay !


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They will figure it out in time and pair up and then you will maybe be able to see the differences better. Although, males do sometimes pair up with other males, and females will do the same. So sometimes when you think you have a male female pair, it turns out that you don't. You need to have enough boxes for each pair to have one, and more perches than you have birds. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## silencer.1987.gh (8 mo ago)

Pigeon_Beast said:


> Whats up guys, have you ever noticed a male pigeon mating with other multiple female pigeons?? One of my male pigeon is literally mating with 3 females lol. I couldn't believe it before until i seen it with my own eyes.


 sure it's possible" beside I'm yet to find out if my will breed with the other female since the first female is brooding it's eggs and the male is now mating with other female. Its fine though but I want to see how far he'll go with mating with two female's.


----------

